# My Mk 7 Viper



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Haven't seen too many Vipers shown here since the kit came out - maybe everyone else is doing Elvira first?

Anyway here is my version. I went with a customised metallic blue (90% Tamiya white 10% Tamiya metallic blue) It still came out darker than I would have liked but I am content with it, I did customise the cock[it as well adding panels to the sides...if you decide to do this I sugest test fitting the pilot first if you plan to use it since it's a tight fit. If I did it again I'd raise the position of the panels higher.

Fit of the model was good overall. Thanks Moebius for another great kit.
Looks great next to the Mk2 and Monogram Mk1...Does make the Mk2 look a bit stubby though.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ViperMk7_3Q.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ViperMk7Top.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/VipeMk7rPilot.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/VipersMK1_2_7.jpg


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks good to me! Interesting color!

--Henry


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I just couldn't get the colour I've seen in photos and the show. It doesn't help that the CGI version "seems" to be a different shade to the real prop. And in every scene in the show it changes colour depending on the lighting...not an unfamiliar problem for modellers I know.

I'd guess my version is closest to the cgi version, only bluer!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks good enough to me!

Can you post some pics of your cockpit mods? I finished up some decals for the stock cockpit this week, and I played around with adding in something for that LH arm rest console, but was worried about getting the pilot in and out once the kit was finished, so scrapped it in favor of a LH arm rest decal with forced perspective instead!

--Henry


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks great...good to see variations in the colour scheme.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good! I like the threesome. I _so_ need to build one of my old Monogram ones.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's some WIP photos of the cockpit tub. I used strip styrene and my trusty pin vice to add the panels with recessed lights and scanner. Not totally accurate to either version I just wanted to make the cockpit look more busy.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/CockpitTubWIP02.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/CockpitTubWIP03.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/CockpitTubWIP04.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/CockpitTubWIP05.jpg


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Excellent work on the cockpit


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job all round I'd say. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super nice! I like the light handed weathering! Takes a good modeler to know when to quit. I try to hide my flaws with weathering.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. I tend not to do heavy weathering generally, mainly because I can rarely get it "right". I have taken to doing my panel lines with a technical pencil after the great examples shown here on the forums. It does work well at 1/32nd scale.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good, inspires me to finish mine.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks good and nice job on the cockpit!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Looks good. I like the shot with all 3 

Interesting colour choice. I am not sure what colour I am going to paint mine. I wanted to do a quick build but I really want to light the engines. Not sure about the cockpit.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Having examined the CGI renders of the Mark VII Viper available here; http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=5398 It appears to me that the most dominant color is Gray. This is the underlying color while blue-gray is the top coat color that is mostly eroded away. Model Masters light gray metallic (code 28126) or dark ghost gray (code 1741) are close matches. Tamiyas' medium gray (code 86528) is also close but slightly more blue. Tamiya sky gray will also work (code 81319,XF319). As far as the blue color that is weathered severely on the CGI model, Tamiyas' Light Sea Gray (Code 80325,XF25), Model Masters medium gray (code 1721), or anything close to Pantone code 5425 is pretty spot on. If you are going to paint your viper based on the full size prop, it appears more gray than blue in the pictures I have seen and from seeing it in person at the Seattle exhibit. Lighting probably has a lot to do with it. I can also tell you that the full size prop is not weathered as severely as the CGI model. These colors are only suggestions based on my own research and not intended to be authoritative in any manner. I hope it can help as a guide for those who may be uncertain about what colors to use, if your goal is an accurate representation of the CGI model.


----------

